

JooJoo will be manufactured by Malaysia’s CSL Group - kloncks
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/03/joojoo-will-be-manufactured-by-malaysias-csl-group/

======
kloncks
I wrote about this before. I doubt the JooJoo, at least at its present price
point, will disrupt any iPad success here in the United States. They're only
'killer' feature is that "we're like an inch or so bigger"

That being said, do you ever see the JooJoo picking up in other countries,
namely in Asia? Lemme know.

~~~
transburgh
...and they have Flash. It is a bigger deal than most think. 85 of the top 100
sites use Flash to some extent.

